# Pattern for "Donnie's Sleeves"



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Donnie, here is the pattern I promised. No I'm not moving today. I have packed everything. My friend Donna was supposed to move me today but 22 people descended on her. I have to unpack my bedding and some food. Can't cook or make tea as everything is in boxes.

"Donnie's sleeves" pattern:
Using double knitting worsted and 5.5mm and 7mm needles.
Knit up any "set-in" sleeve pattern. Make it about an inch longer than usual as you want it to snug up under your armpit. Using 5.5mm, Pick up stitches all around the top working in K1,P1 rib for about an inch or so. Put markers for back strip: fold sleeve in half and put markers to mark off 29 sts in centre. You will probably have 2.5 inches or more each side of 29 sts. Using 7mm needles and starting on the left side of the 29 sts, cast off all sts till you come to the right side of the marked sts. Change needles to 5.5mm and start on the back strip in the established rib for 2". Decrease row: work rib to within middle 3 sts, now decrease slip two tog. Knit one, pass slipped sts tog. over the knitted st. Work one row. Repeat the last two rows 3 times more, thus decreasing 12 sts leaving. 17 sts remaining. Continue rib until reaching half the back measurement. If your back measures 15" you will knit the strip until it is 7.5" place sts on holder. Work second sleeve in same manner making sure you work it opposite to the first sleeve. Join with Kitchener st. Make ties for front by crochet chain or knit 3 sts for about 15" and attach to front.
Optional cuff trim: crochet SC in each cast on stitch all round, join with slip st. Next row: chain 3 SC in second st. Chain 3, SC in 4th st. Continue all round and end with slip st fasten off.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been looking for a pattern exactly like this one!! I have a down vest, but every now and then my arms get chilled, and I often thought, "I wish there was a pattern for just sleeves." But then I never could figure out how to wear them: over the head? Didn't seem practical. Tie them with a string of yarn to each one? Nahhh, that didn't make sense either. But I think your pattern just might work for me! Thanks so much for posting the pattern!!!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> I have been looking for a pattern exactly like this one!! I have a down vest, but every now and then my arms get chilled, and I often thought, "I wish there was a pattern for just sleeves." But then I never could figure out how to wear them: over the head? Didn't seem practical. Tie them with a string of yarn to each one? Nahhh, that didn't make sense either. But I think your pattern just might work for me! Thanks so much for posting the pattern!!!


You are very welcome, hope they work out. Ann


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I too think this is a Great idea!! I have seen a pattern for little ones called (I think) sleep sleeves.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ann, Did you name these after me??? You know I love them right? I am going to make a bunch of pairs of these to wear with some blouses I quit wearing because of my Old Lady Arms! Thank you Thank you Thank you........even if you didn't name them after me, I am going to say you did!!!
Hugs and have a Very Merry CHRISTmas!!!!!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Ann, Did you name these after me??? You know I love them right? I am going to make a bunch of pairs of these to wear with some blouses I quit wearing because of my Old Lady Arms! Thank you Thank you Thank you........even if you didn't name them after me, I am going to say you did!!!
> Hugs and have a Very Merry CHRISTmas!!!!!


Yes Donnie I did name them for you. You made a wish, and I granted it. Hugs back at you. A very Merry CHRISTmas to you too. Happy knitting. Ann


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern Ann. It's bookmarked for future reference (when I get a spare couple of days. Lol)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Ann, Did you name these after me??? You know I love them right? I am going to make a bunch of pairs of these to wear with some blouses I quit wearing because of my Old Lady Arms! Thank you Thank you Thank you........even if you didn't name them after me, I am going to say you did!!!
> Hugs and have a Very Merry CHRISTmas!!!!!


Now I have to make them since you mentioned "old ladies arms", you know, when you can wave twice! Oh, but maybe not cause then I would have to say I knit adult stuff and friends would be on me like jam on toast! Great idea Ann, hikers here wear layers and they would be so accommodating.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What a good idea thanks for posting


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea! Don't know how I would use them but made note anyway. You just never know when you will want something like this.

I'm convinced that someone on this forum will come up with just about anything needed no matter how unusual.

Lots of real talent here.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

( No I'm not moving today. I have packed everything. My friend Donna was supposed to move me today but 22 people descended on her. I have to unpack my bedding and some food. Can't cook or make tea as everything is in boxes.)

The pattern is a wonderful Christmas gift for Donnie and for us, lucky, fellow KPers. Thank you. However, you were going to move on Dec 22 and now you are stuck with no tea! How terrible. I hope your friend brings all her adult company over and gets you settled into your new home. It could make your head spin so go find your tea. Merry CHRISTmas to you also.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

What a brilliant idea, may I also use the pattern? I find that I get very hot in winter coats while wearing a thick jumper so I wear waistcoats( vests) but my arms get cold VOILA Anne has solved the problem ( thanks to Donnie for her input lol)


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great idea! I have to try these!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## PnwKnitter (Sep 5, 2012)

This is such a fantastic idea! Thank you for fulfilling DonnieK's wish -- and sharing it with the rest of us!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Ann.....THANK YOU so much!!! I need some of these. Thank You for sharing with all of us (DonnieK thank you too)!!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Add my thanks to all the others! Bookmarked.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

What a very clever idea! thanks so much for figuring it out and for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

My red fleece vest is calling to me, "Sleeves, please!"

Looks like this is my New Year gift to me. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

What an amazing garment .I have put it in faves. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, did I ever need this one, thank you so much. I saved it in word. Clever you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> What a brilliant idea, may I also use the pattern? I find that I get very hot in winter coats while wearing a thick jumper so I wear waistcoats( vests) but my arms get cold VOILA Anne has solved the problem ( thanks to Donnie for her input lol)


of course you may use the pattern. it's a gift to Donnie and all our KPer friends. I am so pleased that you and many others like it. it makes my heart sing. ann


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a sleeveless vest which is waiting for a pair of sleeves! thank you so very much for the pattern, which I trust you will let us all use. Your gift to Donnie is a wonderful way to say "thank you" to her for her advice and help she has given to others. Donnie, you are one in a million - thank you and God bless you always. big hugs.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Ann, thank you so much for creating this sleeve pattern; 
Donnie, thank you for asking her to share it with you.

This really is a sensible pattern that most all of us can find an application for. I'll be making a few of them. 

And Merry CHRISTmas to everyone, however you choose to celebrate. I am Christian, so this means I love everyone and respect your personal choices. May you all be blessed.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

MomPae said:


> Ann, thank you so much for creating this sleeve pattern;
> Donnie, thank you for asking her to share it with you.
> 
> This really is a sensible pattern that most all of us can find an application for. I'll be making a few of them.
> ...


thank you much. May you have a Blessed CHRISTmas and a New Year filled with joy and love. Ann


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Clever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern!
I'm definitely going to make some of these!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx so much -i too get cold and really like VESTS -i have a lot of them but this is something that i can bring -i live in -40 celc. winters and its hot in my apartm. layering is my fave. GOD BLESS YOU FOR SHARING ANN


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad you all like Donnie's sleeves. Thanks for your lovely comments. Ann


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

A more than wonderful idea!!!!!!!!! I love it and wearing vests, but sometimes not sure of the shirt under it. I just bought 3 more vests from the resale store, and can always have a great sleeve to match/go with my vests. Thank you, thank you. KP members have the smartest minds and the kindest hearts!


----------

